# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  принетер Hp 1020 проблемы

## плохиш

суть проблемы: есть сеть, в ней есть 2 компа, комп №1 и №2. К компу №1 подключен принтер НР1020. этот принтер расшарен и виден по всей сети. К этому принтеру подключен также комп №2. Начало рабочего дня. При включении компа №1 принтер начинает печатать все те документы, которые были на него отправлены с компов №1 и №2 перед завершением работы компов.
Вопрос: что делать и как от этого избавиться?

----------


## bobuch

о какой системе идет речь ? (win9x/wine/win2k/winxp/win2k3/vista/*nix)

----------


## bobuch

забыл сказать, есть классные железяки HP JetDirect из семейства принт-серверов.....

----------


## [RnD]KoSMoS

вообще у Hp 1020 извечная проблема со шнурками Usb, он любит только дорогие и качественные шнуры 2.0. Можешь попробывать в биосе на компе №1 (к которому подключен принтер) поставить Usb 1.1 а не 2.0...

----------


## Usto_Mossad

а шнурок мне кажеться в данном случае не причем

----------


## Maks.spb

мне помогло на всех компах поставить одинаковые дрова

----------


## ЛЕНА18

Привет, всем!
у меня проблема проблем((
Проблемы с принтером Hp LJ 1020. Win 7.
Принтер работал какое то время, но потом при подключении винда стала писать что устройство не опознано, что уже только не делала ничего не помогает,может подскажите что мне делатьИ?

----------


## AndyPanda

Была та-же самая проблема, правда принтер 1018, но по-сути та-же модель внутри.Помогла следующая последовательность действий:
самое первое) Удаляем принтер и все его драйвера из каталога спулера печати
1) Удаляем все порты и контроллеры USB из устройств в диспетчере устройств.
2)перезагружаем компьютер, он переопознает все USB контроллеры и порты
3)В тот порт, куда будет воткнут будующий принтер втыкаем какое-либо другое USB устройство(я втыкал флешку).Дожидаемся его полной инициализации и вытыкаем обратно.
4)Берем другой USB шнур (лучше конечно новый, но я взял просто от другого принтера, а его родной поставил соответственно на тот принтер - все работает там ОК).
5)Ставим драйвера с диска, но принтер не втыкаем
6)Перезагружаем компьютер.
7)Втыкаем принтер

После всех этих плясок с бубном он у меня определился, и не отпадывает где-то с пол года, а то раз в неделю стабильно.

----------


## shibaldan

серии 1010-1020 принтеров - самые отвратные на моей практике! меняй принтер - с сетью они все равно нормально не дружат

----------

